# 1967 Gto Dash- were all GTO's Woodgrain?



## tokosj (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello- New to the Forum and to GTO's in general.. but no stranger to cars. Just picked up my first GTO- a decent 67 that needs an entire interior due to the previous owners idea of leaving a window down while storing in a barn for 23 years. One would not know that an entire interior could be digested by a racoon... but the lack of fabric, and fecal contents in the trunk would indicate that it's true. ANYWAY- i'll be replacing almost every component and ive had some problems finding an answer to the wood grain(ing) on the dash cluster. 

Did all GTO's have woodgrain dashes... or was it possible to have a black standard plastic style. I see both available...and I actually prefer not having woodgrain but don't want to be COMPLETELY incorrect in the application.

Also- This car has a hood-Tach- (but it may have been added..) it's the correct pontiac tach... and if it was added, the cut job was really nicely done. HOWEVER- what is the correct interior gauge configuration when a hood tach is used? 

Hope that makes sense- Excited to be part of the Forum- looks like a great place for answers-

Thank you!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

67's had woodgrain vinyl dash from factory, 66's had wood, they now make the wood and Turned metal inserts for both, the ones with aluminum backer seem to hold up better, mine w/o the backer is warped after 3 years.
Tempests and LeMans had the black pebble grain dash.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The hood tach could be ordered with or without the optional gauge package, or with/without the rally clock.

The only way to know how yours was originally equipped is to find the build sheet in the car (sounds like that isn't very likely...) or to order the original build documentation from Pontiac Historic Services (PHS). PHS Historic Services

They are closed for the Holidays until January 2.


----------



## tokosj (Dec 26, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> 67's had woodgrain vinyl dash from factory, 66's had wood, they now make the wood and Turned metal inserts for both, the ones with aluminum backer seem to hold up better, mine w/o the backer is warped after 3 years.
> Tempests and LeMans had the black pebble grain dash.


Thanks for the advice on the backer-I'll absolutely make sure that's the one that i get. 

Thank you!

Justin


----------



## lms1077 (Mar 19, 2014)

Just joined the forum, and saw this post. I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on keeping the original chrome bezel piece with out putting the wood grain piece in or painting the outside of the piece. I have a brand new re-chromed bezel piece and it seems really ashame to paint the sides and put that fake looking wood to cover up the beautiful chrome.
Just curious if anyone knew of this being done.

thanks...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i believe they also make a swirled steel one now too. Think all that chrome would be a little too much. the tempest and LeMans had the center sprayed satin black.


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree the chrome would be a bit much. We all say the same thing when we get our dash back from the plastic chrome guy shame to cover all of this chrome but it looks way better with the insert. I have a friend that made a custom insert and had it engine turned with all of the little over lapping swirls. Looks ok but I always remind him it looks just like the dash on a 64 Impala SS


----------



## lms1077 (Mar 19, 2014)

If anyone has any cool dash ideas or photos let me know. I know i want to do something different, but can decide on what. 

Thanks...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

mines mildly customized


----------



## lms1077 (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful car you have. Maybe someday mine will look half as nice.


----------



## 57Tim (Jun 21, 2020)

lms1077 said:


> Wow! Beautiful car you have. Maybe someday mine will look half as nice.


Trans Am's had "engine turned" dash inserts. Anything other then black or wood grained might be too much. JMHO.


----------

